# Kindle 3 Serial Numbers



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

Following on from the early release of a K3 Update from Amazon (see http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35626.0.html) it has been noted than there are 3 serial numbers for K3 models. There are two for 3G+WiFi B006 & B00A, and B008 for WiFi. I thought it would be interesting to try and work out what the difference between the two 3G serials is without filling the update thread with non-update posts.

If you have a Kindle 3 *3G+WiFi* could you please post the following:

First 4 characters of your serial number (B006/B00A). This can be found on the Kindle settings page
Colour of your Kindle
If you purchased from Amazon.com or Amazon.co.uk

Example:
Serial: B00A
Colour: Graphite
Country: UK

_Edit: Poll Added (ignoring colour as it seems irrelevant)_


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

B006: US/Intl 3G+WiFi
B008: US/Intl/UK WiFi
B00A: UK 3G+WiFi

The color doesn't change a thing.

(AFAICT. That seems to be confirmed by Amazon's 3.0.1 update page)


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

B0006
graphite
wifi/3g


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Serial: B006
Colour: Graphite
Country: USA


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Serial: B006
Color: White
Country: USA


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

From the replies so far it defiantly seems to be US/UK that makes the difference (thanks to those that posted/voted). Perhaps the use of Vodafone needed different firmware for some reason.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Serial: B006
Colour: White
Country: US


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

Serial: B008
Colour: Graphite
Country: US
WiFi


----------



## ken.w (Jul 30, 2010)

Serial: B008
Colour: Graphite
Country: USA
wifi


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

B006
White
USA


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Serial: B006
Color: Graphite
Country: USA


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

B006
Graphite
USA
3G + Wifi


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Serial: B006
Color: Graphite
Country: USA

I've had none of the issues with my Kindle - after going through almost a dozen K2s to get one without sunfade or creaks I hope this one holds its own.  A little nervous about the slow page turning due to heat theory, but hoping it stays a non-issue.  I debated long and hard between the white and graphite, and have really become attached to my graphite.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

B00A - graphite 3g, sent to Australia (from USA according to tracking notice)
B008 - graphite wifi - sent to Australia (from USA)

Which means International 3G's all have 800A sn?


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

What do you mean 800A? Is the 8 supposed to be a B? I have an international 3G and it's B006.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I was distracted and clicked the wrong choice so subtract one of those US purchased B00A and add in one US purchased 

B006A

Mines Wi-Fi and 3G Graphite

USA


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

BOO6
USA
both: Graphite and White (OCD...still deciding which to keep & which to return)
WiFi + 3G


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Pushka said:


> B00A - graphite 3g, sent to Australia (from USA according to tracking notice)
> B008 - graphite wifi - sent to Australia (from USA)
> 
> Which means International 3G's all have 800A sn?





Prazzie said:


> What do you mean 800A? Is the 8 supposed to be a B? I have an international 3G and it's B006.


Are you talking to me? My 3G Int K3 is B00A

Ah, my bad. My last sentence should have been B not 8, but the original number I gave was right.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, I was talking to you.   No problem, I was just confused. So we both have international 3G Kindles from the US, but yours is B00A and mine is B006. That's strange.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

B006 = US store - AT&T
B00A = UK store - Vodafone


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

B006
US purchased
3G + Wi-Fi


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

B006, US, Graphite, 3G


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Serial: B00A
Colour: Graphite
Country: US (but for international use within Europe)
3G + Wi-Fi


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

Serial: B006
Colour: Graphite
Country: USA
3G+Wifi


----------



## AuburnSky (Aug 26, 2010)

Mine isn't an option on the poll - B008 ... 8 is my favorite number so that's kind of cool!


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

AuburnSky said:


> Mine isn't an option on the poll - B008 ... 8 is my favorite number so that's kind of cool!


You've got a Kindle WiFi thats why!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

AuburnSky said:


> Mine isn't an option on the poll - B008 ... 8 is my favorite number so that's kind of cool!


That is because the poll is for 3G and 008 is wifi.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

Well from the new Amazon Update page the difference would seem to be Europe or US/Canada. I would guess they pay less roaming fees on Vodafone in the EU than they would for AT&T so ship the UK Kindle to people who order in Europe (or anywhere else where it would be cheaper).

Thanks to everyone that voted.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Except that I have a '6 in Western Europe ;o). (No Vodafone presence at all in France)


----------



## meem (Aug 16, 2010)

NiLuJe said:


> B006: US/Intl 3G+WiFi
> B008: US/Intl/UK WiFi
> B00A: UK 3G+WiFi
> 
> ...


Thank you.
Do you mean this link ? :
http://amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200529700


----------



## MmmmBalf (Sep 11, 2010)

Serial B00A
Colour - Graphite
Bought from the US - Amazon.com

Michael


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

B006
US Purchased
White
3G/WiFi


----------



## Vero (Sep 13, 2010)

Serial: B006
Country: Bought on the US store for Europe (France) (was shipped from the US to France by Amazon)
Colour: Graphite (no other option)


----------

